# NON LUCRATIVE VISA APPLICATION TO SPAIN



## AndyB67

Hi there.
I wonder if anyone can help. 
Since Brexit and now we are classed as a Third country , we have decided to move to our Spanish property permanently , I think it was the Covid situation that made us decide the time was right , but of course there is more paperwork now.

So I am in the throes of sorting the relevant documentation for myself and my wife , to then book an appointment at the Spanish Consulate in London , to apply for our Non Lucrative Visas, as that seems to be the path to take, as we both have decided to hang up our boots and relax .
Rather than use and pay for an intermediary to do what's needed and after extensive research by myself (sitting at home in lock down) I have acquired all information to fill in paperwork and contact the relevant bodies that need to be involved ( Notary , Apostille, Translation ) to get all but a small part in place and ready to go. 

Now on to the thing I am really struggling with , I cannot get the right information with regards the Medical certificate. 
I understand that I have to get a doctor to write and certify, by means of a signature and a stamp, that my wife and I are in general health and are not suffering from any contagious diseases. 

(Great example of the letter on the Los Angeles Consulate web page) 
http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...aExtranjeros/Documents/Certificado Medico.pdf

It states on the consulate website page though , under their guide lines (number 7) 
http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/RES ES-EN.pdF 

"This Consulate does not provide information about medical centres that issue this certificate. The applicant may contact any public or private medical centre duly accredited in the territory of the United Kingdom or Spain. Medical certificates issued in countries other than the United Kingdom or Spain will not be accepted"

But I have spoken to a few medical centres, that deal in visas and they stated that they are not recognised by the Spanish consulate ? 
Although it reads that any public or private medical centre accredited in the UK would be recognised . 



So I guess my question is this, if possible, is it okay for my own GP to sign and stamp a letter or in fact any UK GP either Public or Private to sign one. Or if this is not the case , does anyone on here know of a place in London my wife and I can get the medical done , that won't be too expensive and would be recognised by the Spanish Consulate in London ? 
I am aware this letter has to be Notarised and have an Apostille stamp on it afterwards .

I would hate to get a Medical certificate done , Notarised and Apostille stamped , then book an appointment , to find out they won't accept it. 

Unfortunately the Spanish Consulate are not one of the easiest places to get any questions answered , you cannot speak to anyone on the phone and although I have had some answers given to me on an email , it is not a place where you can keep asking questions and expect to keep getting answers . It's not also something that can be easily googled. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated , as I said , I am one piece away from finishing the Jigsaw , after hours of doing it.
We just need this final piece and then we can put in appointments for the application .
Thank you for your time and any help


----------



## Isobella

This Company is excellent if you are stuck. We have used them for business too. been around a few hundred years.



https://www.depinna.com/


----------



## AndyB67

Isobella said:


> This Company is excellent if you are stuck. We have used them for business too. been around a few hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.depinna.com/


Thank you Isobella , would they be able to help with my medical question ?


----------



## kaipa

Please bear in my mind that due to Brexit you cannot exchange your driving licence so are required to sit a Spanish driving test.


----------



## AndyB67

kaipa said:


> Please bear in my mind that due to Brexit you cannot exchange your driving licence so are required to sit a Spanish driving test.


Hi Kaipa , Really? I have had my licence for 35 years , why would I have to sit it again? There are thousands of expats living there already that haven't , has Brexit meant that new residents have to go that far ?


----------



## Barriej

AndyB67 said:


> Hi Kaipa , Really? I have had my licence for 35 years , why would I have to sit it again? There are thousands of expats living there already that haven't , has Brexit meant that new residents have to go that far ?


Part of becoming a 3rd country means sitting a Spanish driving test (again unless you were here before 31st Dec) when you could exchange it.

Spain has a licence exchange with many countries, but this was something neither bothered with in the run up to the WA. You would have to do the same if you moved to any other EU country.

Theory test can be done in English, but the practical is in Spanish.


----------



## AndyB67

Barriej said:


> Part of becoming a 3rd country means sitting a Spanish driving test (again unless you were here before 31st Dec) when you could exchange it.
> 
> Spain has a licence exchange with many countries, but this was something neither bothered with in the run up to the WA. You would have to do the same if you moved to any other EU country.
> 
> Theory test can be done in English, but the practical is in Spanish.


Okay, well I'll have to deal with that problem when I get to it. I suppose I am classed as middle aged , but I pity elderly people that would like to retire there and have the flexibility of driving around still , they are not going to find that easy. Let's hope it's something that can be addressed . Anyway I have got to get there first and this medical problem , needs to be sorted first.


----------



## xabiaxica

AndyB67 said:


> Okay, well I'll have to deal with that problem when I get to it. I suppose I am classed as middle aged , but I pity elderly people that would like to retire there and have the flexibility of driving around still , they are not going to find that easy. Let's hope it's something that can be addressed . Anyway I have got to get there first and this medical problem , needs to be sorted first.


The driving licence situation is unlikely to change. 

You'll have 6 months from arrival to take the test, or you'll have to stop driving.

Your GP should be able to provide the medical report.


----------



## AndyB67

xabiaxica said:


> The driving licence situation is unlikely to change.
> 
> You'll have 6 months from arrival to take the test, or you'll have to stop driving.
> 
> Your GP should be able to provide the medical report.


Ok fair enough , I actually enjoy driving in Spain , so I guess it will be back to driving lessons and swotting up on the theory again , before taking the test I suppose .

Thank you for the GP info , that should solve a big problem .


----------



## AndyB67

xabiaxica said:


> The driving licence situation is unlikely to change.
> 
> You'll have 6 months from arrival to take the test, or you'll have to stop driving.
> 
> Your GP should be able to provide the medical report.


Ok fair enough , I actually enjoy driving in Spain , so I guess it will be back to driving lessons and swotting up on the theory again , before taking the test I suppose .

Thank you for the GP info , that should solve a big problem .


----------



## kaipa

I am making an assumption that you dont speak a relatively high level of Spanish. This means learning Spanish sufficiently well enough to do your test. For some reason Brits seem to think this is the least of their problems when it is fact possibly the biggest. If you cant drive I would have thought you might have a different experience in Spain. Maybe you should check this out before looking into medical insurance. If you do speak good Spanish then obviously it will just be a case of swatting up on the theory.


----------



## AndyB67

kaipa said:


> I am making an assumption that you dont speak a relatively high level of Spanish. This means learning Spanish sufficiently well enough to do your test. For some reason Brits seem to think this is the least of their problems when it is fact possibly the biggest. If you cant drive I would have thought you might have a different experience in Spain. Maybe you should check this out before looking into medical insurance. If you do speak good Spanish then obviously it will just be a case of swatting up on the theory.


We both get by quite well , but it was something we would concentrate on when we got through this quite stressful bit of trying to get Spanish residency . We are not Brits that thinks we speak English and that will get us by just fine , we have always wanted to be proficient in the language , so that we can integrate more .

it’s not actually Medical insurance I am inquiring about , but the actual medical to be able to apply for a residency visa , although Medical insurance is part of it too and without either the visa application wouldn’t happen .


----------



## MataMata

Barriej said:


> You would have to do the same if you moved to any other EU country.


Not necessarily, each member state has their own rules and in fact in the majority an exchange remains possible if done within a certain period following acquisition of residency.

Driving in the EU: UK licence holders living in the EU



*Terms likely to be used during a Spanish driving test.*


Acelera : Speed up

Frena : Brake

Reduce la velocidad : Reduce your speed

Detente/Para : Stop

Pisa el embrague : Step on the clutch

Important extras

Ponte el cinturón (de seguridad) : Put on your seatbelt

Asegúrate que tienes bien colocados los retrovisores : Make sure your rearview mirrors are correctly positioned

Arranca el coche : turn on the car

Pon las luces cortas/largas : Put on your headlights/brights

Pon el intermitente : Put on your indicator

Gira el volante a la izquierda/derecha : Turn the wheel to the left/right

El semáforo está en verde/en rojo/en ámbar : The traffic light is green, red, yellow

Mete primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta, quinta marcha : Go into first, second, third, fourth, fifth gear

Mete la palanca de cambio en punto muerto : Put the gearbox in neutral

Da marcha atrás : Reverse

Pon las luces de emergencia : Put on your emergency lights

Aparca en batería, en línea o en paralelo : Park at an angle, in line, parallel park

Pon/Quita el freno de mano : Pull up/down the handbrake

Circula por esta carretera de sentido único : Drive along this one-way road

Cede el paso : Give way

Adelanta a la furgoneta : Overtake the van

Incorpórate a la autopista/la rotonda : Merge onto the motorway/roundabout

Acuérdate que es una carretera de sentido único/dos sentidos : Remember it’s a one-way/two-way road

Toma la primera/segunda/tercera salida : Take the first/second/third exit

Échale un vistazo al punto ciego : Check your blind spot

Mira por el retrovisor : Look through the rearview mirror

Cambia de carril : Change lane

Métete por el carril de dentro/fuera : Take the inside/outside lane

Toma la siguiente salida : Take the next exit

No superes el límite de velocidad : Don’t go over the speed limit

Ten cuidado con la curva : Be careful with the turn

Deja pasar al peatón en el paso de cebra : Let the pedestrian cross at the zebra crossing

Asegúrate que no vienen coches en el cruce : Make sure there’s no oncoming traffic at the crossing 

Toca el claxon/la bocina : Honk your horn

Pon el limpiaparabrisas : Put on the windshield wipers


----------



## AndyB67

MataMata said:


> Not necessarily, each member state has their own rules and in fact in the majority an exchange remains possible if done within a certain period following acquisition of residency.
> 
> Driving in the EU: UK licence holders living in the EU
> 
> 
> 
> *Terms likely to be used during a Spanish driving test.*
> 
> 
> Acelera : Speed up
> 
> Frena : Brake
> 
> Reduce la velocidad : Reduce your speed
> 
> Detente/Para : Stop
> 
> Pisa el embrague : Step on the clutch
> 
> Important extras
> 
> Ponte el cinturón (de seguridad) : Put on your seatbelt
> 
> Asegúrate que tienes bien colocados los retrovisores : Make sure your rearview mirrors are correctly positioned
> 
> Arranca el coche : turn on the car
> 
> Pon las luces cortas/largas : Put on your headlights/brights
> 
> Pon el intermitente : Put on your indicator
> 
> Gira el volante a la izquierda/derecha : Turn the wheel to the left/right
> 
> El semáforo está en verde/en rojo/en ámbar : The traffic light is green, red, yellow
> 
> Mete primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta, quinta marcha : Go into first, second, third, fourth, fifth gear
> 
> Mete la palanca de cambio en punto muerto : Put the gearbox in neutral
> 
> Da marcha atrás : Reverse
> 
> Pon las luces de emergencia : Put on your emergency lights
> 
> Aparca en batería, en línea o en paralelo : Park at an angle, in line, parallel park
> 
> Pon/Quita el freno de mano : Pull up/down the handbrake
> 
> Circula por esta carretera de sentido único : Drive along this one-way road
> 
> Cede el paso : Give way
> 
> Adelanta a la furgoneta : Overtake the van
> 
> Incorpórate a la autopista/la rotonda : Merge onto the motorway/roundabout
> 
> Acuérdate que es una carretera de sentido único/dos sentidos : Remember it’s a one-way/two-way road
> 
> Toma la primera/segunda/tercera salida : Take the first/second/third exit
> 
> Échale un vistazo al punto ciego : Check your blind spot
> 
> Mira por el retrovisor : Look through the rearview mirror
> 
> Cambia de carril : Change lane
> 
> Métete por el carril de dentro/fuera : Take the inside/outside lane
> 
> Toma la siguiente salida : Take the next exit
> 
> No superes el límite de velocidad : Don’t go over the speed limit
> 
> Ten cuidado con la curva : Be careful with the turn
> 
> Deja pasar al peatón en el paso de cebra : Let the pedestrian cross at the zebra crossing
> 
> Asegúrate que no vienen coches en el cruce : Make sure there’s no oncoming traffic at the crossing
> 
> Toca el claxon/la bocina : Honk your horn
> 
> Pon el limpiaparabrisas : Put on the windshield wipers


Thank you for your info Matamata , it’s very helpful really appreciated 👍🏻.


----------



## Overandout

MataMata said:


> Not necessarily, each member state has their own rules and in fact in the majority an exchange remains possible if done within a certain period following acquisition of residency.
> 
> Driving in the EU: UK licence holders living in the EU
> 
> 
> 
> *Terms likely to be used during a Spanish driving test.*
> 
> 
> Acelera : Speed up
> 
> Frena : Brake
> 
> Reduce la velocidad : Reduce your speed
> 
> Detente/Para : Stop
> 
> Pisa el embrague : Step on the clutch
> 
> Important extras
> 
> Ponte el cinturón (de seguridad) : Put on your seatbelt
> 
> Asegúrate que tienes bien colocados los retrovisores : Make sure your rearview mirrors are correctly positioned
> 
> Arranca el coche : turn on the car
> 
> Pon las luces cortas/largas : Put on your headlights/brights
> 
> Pon el intermitente : Put on your indicator
> 
> Gira el volante a la izquierda/derecha : Turn the wheel to the left/right
> 
> El semáforo está en verde/en rojo/en ámbar : The traffic light is green, red, yellow
> 
> Mete primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta, quinta marcha : Go into first, second, third, fourth, fifth gear
> 
> Mete la palanca de cambio en punto muerto : Put the gearbox in neutral
> 
> Da marcha atrás : Reverse
> 
> Pon las luces de emergencia : Put on your emergency lights
> 
> Aparca en batería, en línea o en paralelo : Park at an angle, in line, parallel park
> 
> Pon/Quita el freno de mano : Pull up/down the handbrake
> 
> Circula por esta carretera de sentido único : Drive along this one-way road
> 
> Cede el paso : Give way
> 
> Adelanta a la furgoneta : Overtake the van
> 
> Incorpórate a la autopista/la rotonda : Merge onto the motorway/roundabout
> 
> Acuérdate que es una carretera de sentido único/dos sentidos : Remember it’s a one-way/two-way road
> 
> Toma la primera/segunda/tercera salida : Take the first/second/third exit
> 
> Échale un vistazo al punto ciego : Check your blind spot
> 
> Mira por el retrovisor : Look through the rearview mirror
> 
> Cambia de carril : Change lane
> 
> Métete por el carril de dentro/fuera : Take the inside/outside lane
> 
> Toma la siguiente salida : Take the next exit
> 
> No superes el límite de velocidad : Don’t go over the speed limit
> 
> Ten cuidado con la curva : Be careful with the turn
> 
> Deja pasar al peatón en el paso de cebra : Let the pedestrian cross at the zebra crossing
> 
> Asegúrate que no vienen coches en el cruce : Make sure there’s no oncoming traffic at the crossing
> 
> Toca el claxon/la bocina : Honk your horn
> 
> Pon el limpiaparabrisas : Put on the windshield wipers


I would expect a driving examiner to treat the driver as "usted" and use the formal verbs conjugations, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## kaipa

And remember you have to be able to recognize those utterances not read them. TBH its impossible to just learn to react to these things if you have a low level Spanish. You just can't learn language that way. Having said that it is a fairly comprehensive list although subject to numerous variations.


----------



## AndyB67

Hi ,
Quick update with regards the Non Lucrative Visa question , I have heard back from the Spanish Consulate and they were very helpful, giving me the answer I needed .
A registered GP (public or private ) is fine to use for the required health letter , as long as they use the right wording (according to the specifications of the International Health Regulations of 2005)
, sign and stamp their letter , or put it on headed paper .


----------



## xabiaxica

AndyB67 said:


> Hi ,
> Quick update with regards the Non Lucrative Visa question , I have heard back from the Spanish Consulate and they were very helpful, giving me the answer I needed .
> A registered GP (public or private ) is fine to use for the required health letter , as long as they use the right wording (according to the specifications of the International Health Regulations of 2005)
> , sign and stamp their letter , or put it on headed paper .


Thanks for letting us know. 

That should hold true for all visa applications.


----------



## Penza

There is no need to freak out about the driving tests, it is not that scary!!

I am not a Brit, but am Australian with 30yrs of bad driving habits under my belt, and have recently done the tests.

Firstly the theory - you can do this in ENGLISH! The theory book is available in English, sure the translation is not quite up to scratch, but it is perfectly understandable. There are hundreds of practice tests online in English (both free and paid), so you can make sure you are well prepared before the test. The test is 30 questions (exactly the same if you do it in Spanish) and you need to get a min of 27/30 to pass. The test is not straight forward, so do not think you can just wing it! But if you put in the effort to study and do plenty of practice tests, you should have no problem in passing first time.

Secondly the practical - this can only be done in Spanish. But I did this knowing precisely 6 words of Spanish. I took lessons in English, but my instructor gave me a list of all the Spanish words I needed to know for the test and then very quickly started giving me instructions during the lesson in Spanish, so I got used to the words and phrases. Although he gave all corrections in English. On the day of the test, the instructor comes with you in the front (as they are the only ones insured to operate the emergency pedals) and the examiner sits in the back. My instructor explained that I did not speak much Spanish, but understood simple directions. I also made sure I knew the phrase 'I am sorry I do not understand, can you please repeat' in case I needed it. The examiner was super helpful and calm (I do live in a part of Spain that has a lot of foreigners), and spoke slowly and clearly. Again I made sure I was well prepared and knew all the possible routes, so all I had to listen for was the 'turn left, turn right, stop etc' and did not bother with any of the verbs or fluff of the examiner's conversation (of which there was almost none). 
My instructor did say that if, during the test, you get totally confused about what the examiner is telling you, then in general the examiner will ask the instructor to translate, but that this situation hardly every happens as the instructions are just not that complex. Remember examiners are used to testing terrified 18yrs olds with almost zero driving experience (in Spain a learner driver is only insured to drive with an instructor, not with any other driver, unlike in the UK or Aus - so Spanish learners have very little driving experience when they take the tests) - so the examiner is not out to make the test hard, or tricky!

So my advice in general - put in the work, be prepared, keep the nerves in check, breath and you will be absolutely fine.😀😀


----------



## lana_k

AndyB67 said:


> Hi ,
> Quick update with regards the Non Lucrative Visa question , I have heard back from the Spanish Consulate and they were very helpful, giving me the answer I needed .
> A registered GP (public or private ) is fine to use for the required health letter , as long as they use the right wording (according to the specifications of the International Health Regulations of 2005)
> , sign and stamp their letter, or put it on headed paper .


Hi Andy, I have been struggling with the same, contacting many private practises who either didn't do them or wanted me to do many weird tests like a pregnancy test and an eye test  for 350 pounds. I finally thought I resolved the problem by convincing my GP to provide me with the letter (this is actually their job since they have our medical records!), having waited for 2 weeks for the appointment. All other documents had been ready, and I got an Apostille on the CRB certificate I sent earlier that week in only 5 days.
So I sent that Medical certificate letter for the Apostille 2 weeks ago, and it's still not here! And I have an appointment at the Spanish consulate this Friday. To make things worse, my tenancy here has ended (the address I gave for the apostille) and I am travelling for work (not to Spain) on Monday, so I was actually delaying my trip, collecting all the documents for the past 2 months and needed to Apply this Friday since they only do Fridays, and the following Friday they don't work anyway cos of Easter. The plan was to apply and to come back for the visa before I go to Spain in May.

Sorry for the long story, it's just now everything is so messed up. That medical certificate is not even a certificate it's just a letter with a few words with the GP header, that's why I think it's being delayed by FCO, as my CRB certificate returned in no time.
So it makes me wonder if anyone has ever gotten that certificate apostilled? I've been reading many forums, and my friends who have applied for many Spanish visas from different countries never had to get an Apostille on the Medical certificate, not even if you look at the US Spanish consulate website for example.😤

I just wonder what are my options now, I thought If I found a Spanish doctor here and got the certificate in Spanish, then it wouldn't need an apostille, but it looks like it won't need a translation but still need an apostille?


----------



## lana_k

AndyB67 said:


> Hi ,
> Quick update with regards the Non Lucrative Visa question , I have heard back from the Spanish Consulate and they were very helpful, giving me the answer I needed .
> A registered GP (public or private ) is fine to use for the required health letter , as long as they use the right wording (according to the specifications of the International Health Regulations of 2005)
> , sign and stamp their letter , or put it on headed paper .


How did you contact the Spanish Consulate, Andy? Thinking about calling them regarding my Apostille issue


----------



## AndyB67

Penza said:


> There is no need to freak out about the driving tests, it is not that scary!!
> 
> I am not a Brit, but am Australian with 30yrs of bad driving habits under my belt, and have recently done the tests.
> 
> Firstly the theory - you can do this in ENGLISH! The theory book is available in English, sure the translation is not quite up to scratch, but it is perfectly understandable. There are hundreds of practice tests online in English (both free and paid), so you can make sure you are well prepared before the test. The test is 30 questions (exactly the same if you do it in Spanish) and you need to get a min of 27/30 to pass. The test is not straight forward, so do not think you can just wing it! But if you put in the effort to study and do plenty of practice tests, you should have no problem in passing first time.
> 
> Secondly the practical - this can only be done in Spanish. But I did this knowing precisely 6 words of Spanish. I took lessons in English, but my instructor gave me a list of all the Spanish words I needed to know for the test and then very quickly started giving me instructions during the lesson in Spanish, so I got used to the words and phrases. Although he gave all corrections in English. On the day of the test, the instructor comes with you in the front (as they are the only ones insured to operate the emergency pedals) and the examiner sits in the back. My instructor explained that I did not speak much Spanish, but understood simple directions. I also made sure I knew the phrase 'I am sorry I do not understand, can you please repeat' in case I needed it. The examiner was super helpful and calm (I do live in a part of Spain that has a lot of foreigners), and spoke slowly and clearly. Again I made sure I was well prepared and knew all the possible routes, so all I had to listen for was the 'turn left, turn right, stop etc' and did not bother with any of the verbs or fluff of the examiner's conversation (of which there was almost none).
> My instructor did say that if, during the test, you get totally confused about what the examiner is telling you, then in general the examiner will ask the instructor to translate, but that this situation hardly every happens as the instructions are just not that complex. Remember examiners are used to testing terrified 18yrs olds with almost zero driving experience (in Spain a learner driver is only insured to drive with an instructor, not with any other driver, unlike in the UK or Aus - so Spanish learners have very little driving experience when they take the tests) - so the examiner is not out to make the test hard, or tricky!
> 
> So my advice in general - put in the work, be prepared, keep the nerves in check, breath and you will be absolutely fine.😀😀


Thank you for all the helpful info , appreciated 👍🏻


----------



## hilary12345

AndyB67 said:


> Hi there.
> I wonder if anyone can help.
> Since Brexit and now we are classed as a Third country , we have decided to move to our Spanish property permanently , I think it was the Covid situation that made us decide the time was right , but of course there is more paperwork now.
> 
> So I am in the throes of sorting the relevant documentation for myself and my wife , to then book an appointment at the Spanish Consulate in London , to apply for our Non Lucrative Visas, as that seems to be the path to take, as we both have decided to hang up our boots and relax .
> Rather than use and pay for an intermediary to do what's needed and after extensive research by myself (sitting at home in lock down) I have acquired all information to fill in paperwork and contact the relevant bodies that need to be involved ( Notary , Apostille, Translation ) to get all but a small part in place and ready to go.
> 
> Now on to the thing I am really struggling with , I cannot get the right information with regards the Medical certificate.
> I understand that I have to get a doctor to write and certify, by means of a signature and a stamp, that my wife and I are in general health and are not suffering from any contagious diseases.
> 
> (Great example of the letter on the Los Angeles Consulate web page)
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LOSANGELES/es/InformacionParaExtranjeros/Documents/Certificado Medico.pdf
> 
> It states on the consulate website page though , under their guide lines (number 7)
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/RES ES-EN.pdF
> 
> "This Consulate does not provide information about medical centres that issue this certificate. The applicant may contact any public or private medical centre duly accredited in the territory of the United Kingdom or Spain. Medical certificates issued in countries other than the United Kingdom or Spain will not be accepted"
> 
> But I have spoken to a few medical centres, that deal in visas and they stated that they are not recognised by the Spanish consulate ?
> Although it reads that any public or private medical centre accredited in the UK would be recognised .
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my question is this, if possible, is it okay for my own GP to sign and stamp a letter or in fact any UK GP either Public or Private to sign one. Or if this is not the case , does anyone on here know of a place in London my wife and I can get the medical done , that won't be too expensive and would be recognised by the Spanish Consulate in London ?
> I am aware this letter has to be Notarised and have an Apostille stamp on it afterwards .
> 
> I would hate to get a Medical certificate done , Notarised and Apostille stamped , then book an appointment , to find out they won't accept it.
> 
> Unfortunately the Spanish Consulate are not one of the easiest places to get any questions answered , you cannot speak to anyone on the phone and although I have had some answers given to me on an email , it is not a place where you can keep asking questions and expect to keep getting answers . It's not also something that can be easily googled.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated , as I said , I am one piece away from finishing the Jigsaw , after hours of doing it.
> We just need this final piece and then we can put in appointments for the application .
> Thank you for your time and any help





AndyB67 said:


> Hi ,
> Quick update with regards the Non Lucrative Visa question , I have heard back from the Spanish Consulate and they were very helpful, giving me the answer I needed .
> A registered GP (public or private ) is fine to use for the required health letter , as long as they use the right wording (according to the specifications of the International Health Regulations of 2005)
> , sign and stamp their letter , or put it on headed paper .


Hi Andy, 

Were you able to get the medical certificate. My GP says its not a service they provide on the NHS even though I know other peoples GPs have written it. Other private facilities also say they cant do it because they think they need to test me for all the communicable diseases listed - my last hope is going with a travel clinic but all this is taking so much time. Have you been able to get this document?

Hilary


----------



## AndyB67

hilary12345 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Were you able to get the medical certificate. My GP says its not a service they provide on the NHS even though I know other peoples GPs have written it. Other private facilities also say they cant do it because they think they need to test me for all the communicable diseases listed - my last hope is going with a travel clinic but all this is taking so much time. Have you been able to get this document?
> 
> Hilary
> Hi Hilary ,
> My GP did it , I sent him the letter he needed to sign for myself and my wife and he did them and charged me £15 each , treated it as a “to whom it concerns letter “ which apparently they do.
> 
> I did find a private doctor that would have done it for £130 each , without nhs records and no tests , but obviously I didn’t need that in the end . It’s quite a straight forward letter , i actually got it sent from the consulate . London were helpful , but it was actually Manchester that sent it to me .


----------



## hilary12345

Hi Andy, 

Thank you for your reply and the information that I will use to try again to get my GP to write it but she is adamant that its not a service that she can provide. 

I hope that you have made it through all these hurdles - it just seems so much more difficult then it needs to be. 

Best,

Hilary


----------



## AndyB67

lana_k said:


> Hi Andy, I have been struggling with the same, contacting many private practises who either didn't do them or wanted me to do many weird tests like a pregnancy test and an eye test  for 350 pounds. I finally thought I resolved the problem by convincing my GP to provide me with the letter (this is actually their job since they have our medical records!), having waited for 2 weeks for the appointment. All other documents had been ready, and I got an Apostille on the CRB certificate I sent earlier that week in only 5 days.
> So I sent that Medical certificate letter for the Apostille 2 weeks ago, and it's still not here! And I have an appointment at the Spanish consulate this Friday. To make things worse, my tenancy here has ended (the address I gave for the apostille) and I am travelling for work (not to Spain) on Monday, so I was actually delaying my trip, collecting all the documents for the past 2 months and needed to Apply this Friday since they only do Fridays, and the following Friday they don't work anyway cos of Easter. The plan was to apply and to come back for the visa before I go to Spain in May.
> 
> Sorry for the long story, it's just now everything is so messed up. That medical certificate is not even a certificate it's just a letter with a few words with the GP header, that's why I think it's being delayed by FCO, as my CRB certificate returned in no time.
> So it makes me wonder if anyone has ever gotten that certificate apostilled? I've been reading many forums, and my friends who have applied for many Spanish visas from different countries never had to get an Apostille on the Medical certificate, not even if you look at the US Spanish consulate website for example.😤
> 
> I just wonder what are my options now, I thought If I found a Spanish doctor here and got the certificate in Spanish, then it wouldn't need an apostille, but it looks like it won't need a translation but still need an apostille?
> 
> 
> Hi Lana ,
> Apologies I never got this message on an email , just noticed after someone else posted on this post .
> 
> I hope you managed to get this sorted.
> 
> There is a fast track service for apostille , it costs more , but worth it.
> Also the letter has to be notarised first, and then the apostille is for the notary signature not the letter itself


----------



## AndyB67

hilary12345 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and the information that I will use to try again to get my GP to write it but she is adamant that its not a service that she can provide.
> 
> I hope that you have made it through all these hurdles - it just seems so much more difficult then it needs to be.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Hilary
> 
> Hi Hilary,
> I am still waiting to apply, I am waiting on the sale of my property first, although I understand the consulates are closed at the moment too, which doesn't help either .
> I'll see if I can post the letter template on here.
> If you need any further help, please let me know


----------



## MataMata

hilary12345 said:


> it just seems so much more difficult then it needs to be.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Brexsh1te for you, no winners only losers as many are only now realising.
Click to expand...


----------



## hilary12345

Hi Lana, 

I hope that you managed to get your apostille for your medical letter! I am hopefully getting my medical certificate next week and then will send all my documents to get an apostille. About how long did this process take for you? I would like to schedule an appointment at the embassy ahead of time but I don't know how long to give the apostille process. 

Best, 

Hilary


----------



## Mhopes

Hey Andy,

Did this get accepted by the consulate and did you need to get the Hague Apostille?

Hope that everything has gone ok on your move to Spain!

Thanks

Marcus


----------



## AndyB67

Mhopes said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Did this get accepted by the consulate and did you need to get the Hague Apostille?
> 
> Hope that everything has gone ok on your move to Spain!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marcus


Hi Marcus .
Actually my wife and I are due to have our consulate meeting this Friday .
I have all of the paperwork sorted now and with regards Notary and Apostille , the paperwork I have had these applied to are -
The ACRO police record 
The marriage certificate 
The medical certificate 

I’ll let you know how it all goes .


----------



## Mhopes

Thanks!

I hope it all goes ok

Its not very straightforward!


----------



## Gigibutt44

Hi everyone this is really useful to read because I am in the same boat trying to get a GP certificate. Also I contacted the consulate over a week ago to get an appointment in July but have had no reply back other than an automated email. How long did it take to hear back about an appointment? Thanks


----------



## AndyB67

Gigibutt44 said:


> Hi everyone this is really useful to read because I am in the same boat trying to get a GP certificate. Also I contacted the consulate over a week ago to get an appointment in July but have had no reply back other than an automated email. How long did it take to hear back about an appointment? Thanks


Hi there ,

I emailed them on the 18th of May , they wanted to make sure we had the right consulate for my area , so emailed me a couple of times and after confirmation that I indeed wanted London they emailed through about a week later for an appointment a month later , I.e the end of this week.

Although it doesn’t mention it , with the criteria they require in the email , I would add where you live and the correct Consulate info to it .

While I am here , the financial part is tricky and I am hoping I have enough for them , to prove my means.

they require bank statements or equivalent , showing your finances , on an original document and stamped . You cannot get a proper coloured printed statement from a bank , they are all black and white , so you will not get an original document , but they will stamp it (apart from hsbc) . But they will not stamp a statement you bring from home, as the bank classes that as an original document anyway . For info Santander and Barclays are very helpful, HSBC not helpful . I’ll let you know how I get on , but not sure what to do if they do not accept it .


----------



## Brulee

Hello Andy
I have an appointment at the consulate next week. How much of the British passport do we have to photocopy. Just the front 2 pages or the whole lot. 
Many thznks


----------



## AndyB67

Brulee said:


> Hello Andy
> I have an appointment at the consulate next week. How much of the British passport do we have to photocopy. Just the front 2 pages or the whole lot.
> Many thznks


Hi there ,

mine is Friday . I have copied every page , as I’ve read they may ask for that . So I’d do it to make sure.


----------



## Brulee

Hope everything goes well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## AndyB67

Brulee said:


> Hope everything goes well. Thanks for the reply.


You’re very welcome , thank you . I’ll post with how it all went afterwards , wether positive or not and what I did if all goes well . I decided to do it ALL myself , rather than pay someone to do it , quietly confident I’ve done it all okay . Good luck with yours


----------



## TWB86

Hi Andy,

I hope your appointment went well, I look forward to hearing about it too as I am also waiting to get an appointment date from the consulate in London. I first emailed them on the 20th of May and heard back from them about a week later where they asked a question about my wife's details, then I haven't heard from them at all for the last month! I am sure they are busy but it is quite frustrating... Particularly as you seem to have had regular contact from them and a fairly prompt appointment.

Perhaps when you post about how it went you could confirm whether you needed your medical certificate and criminal record certificate apostilled or just translated? I thought on reading the documents that documents from the UK would only need sworn translation but I'm starting to think perhaps I misread that part.

Best

Tom


----------



## AndyB67

TWB86 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I hope your appointment went well, I look forward to hearing about it too as I am also waiting to get an appointment date from the consulate in London. I first emailed them on the 20th of May and heard back from them about a week later where they asked a question about my wife's details, then I haven't heard from them at all for the last month! I am sure they are busy but it is quite frustrating... Particularly as you seem to have had regular contact from them and a fairly prompt appointment.
> 
> Perhaps when you post about how it went you could confirm whether you needed your medical certificate and criminal record certificate apostilled or just translated? I thought on reading the documents that documents from the UK would only need sworn translation but I'm starting to think perhaps I misread that part.
> 
> Best
> 
> Tom


Hi there ,

that is a long time!! , I would email and ask . I know they say don’t email and ask questions , but I’ve found if you do there is a chance that you get an answer back .
With regards today , we had some disappointment and happy to give a heads up to people what to do , so you don’t have the same problem as us .
I was under the impression that the medical certificate and police certificate had to be notarised and then apostilled . 
NOT the case , if you do that you will have the same problem as us . 
I had not noticed , but the apostille had been done on the notary’s signature, you do not want this , you want the apostille done on the doctors signature and the signature on the ACRO police certificate . 
So do not have it notarised , I spoke to the foreign office and they basically said , if you have a notary signature , they will apostille that and not the other signature . 
so I have now to get a new medical certificate 🤬 and luckily I have a spare police certificate (order duplicates of everything people !!! ) and then go back again in 10 days time . Everything else was in order LUCKILY( so I did the rest right myself 👏🏼)

be careful with apostilles and solicitors signatures as they will apostille those first over anything else .


----------



## AndyB67

AndyB67 said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> that is a long time!! , I would email and ask . I know they say don’t email and ask questions , but I’ve found if you do there is a chance that you get an answer back .
> With regards today , we had some disappointment and happy to give a heads up to people what to do , so you don’t have the same problem as us .
> I was under the impression that the medical certificate and police certificate had to be notarised and then apostilled .
> NOT the case , if you do that you will have the same problem as us .
> I had not noticed , but the apostille had been done on the notary’s signature, you do not want this , you want the apostille done on the doctors signature and the signature on the ACRO police certificate .
> So do not have it notarised , I spoke to the foreign office and they basically said , if you have a notary signature , they will apostille that and not the other signature .
> so I have now to get a new medical certificate 🤬 and luckily I have a spare police certificate (order duplicates of everything people !!! ) and then go back again in 10 days time . Everything else was in order LUCKILY( so I did the rest right myself 👏🏼)
> 
> be careful with apostilles and solicitors signatures as they will apostille those first over anything else .


 Also , sorry it does all have to be translated . I had the police certificates , the medical certificates and the wedding certificate translated into Spanish and that was all correct , although I also had the apostilles translated too and I didn’t need that , as they are in 3 languages anyway .


----------



## TWB86

Hi Andy,

Thanks, that is helpful. I did chase them after a few weeks of no response and so far that doesn't seem to have helped. Based on your information about apostilles I will need to do a bit more work on my application before I have an appointment now anyway so I suppose its no bad thing in the end. Fortunately our sworn translator can also handle the apostille and they were excellent, turning our documents around within 24hrs so hopefully that can be sorted without too much difficulty.

Was there anything else to mention about the appointment, is it a sort of interview or just a document checking exercise?

Best

Tom


----------



## ChrisyFiona

TWB86 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I hope your appointment went well, I look forward to hearing about it too as I am also waiting to get an appointment date from the consulate in London. I first emailed them on the 20th of May and heard back from them about a week later where they asked a question about my wife's details, then I haven't heard from them at all for the last month! I am sure they are busy but it is quite frustrating... Particularly as you seem to have had regular contact from them and a fairly prompt appointment.
> 
> Perhaps when you post about how it went you could confirm whether you needed your medical certificate and criminal record certificate apostilled or just translated? I thought on reading the documents that documents from the UK would only need sworn translation but I'm starting to think perhaps I misread that part.
> 
> Best
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom we are new to the group and like you are waiting for our appointment. All our paperwork was done by a notary. She has informed us that the Consulate does not appear to be up to speed and seems to be taking much longer. We have hotels booked in July, our family due to visit in Spain in 3 weeks but because of the delays we can't go anywhere. We are literally just waiting for the appointment before we can get back to our normal life. Our plan was have the first appointment then back to Spain and then fly back for the second,hopefully to collect the visa. I would be interested to see how you get on in terms of timescales as it will probably give us an indication of our fate. All the best and good luck. Chris


----------



## AndyB67

TWB86 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thanks, that is helpful. I did chase them after a few weeks of no response and so far that doesn't seem to have helped. Based on your information about apostilles I will need to do a bit more work on my application before I have an appointment now anyway so I suppose its no bad thing in the end. Fortunately our sworn translator can also handle the apostille and they were excellent, turning our documents around within 24hrs so hopefully that can be sorted without too much difficulty.
> 
> Was there anything else to mention about the appointment, is it a sort of interview or just a document checking exercise?
> 
> Best
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom ,

that’s great , hopefully they have got the apostilles correct , as it’s not fun to get that far and to have your bubble burst when you think you’re on the home run in.
I’m on the case with reorganising and hopefully the new paper work will be in place within the next week.
With regards the process , we waited while the people on the previous appointment were checked and unfortunately they were in the same position as us , so it must happen fairly regularly . Then we were next and talked to by a lovely Spanish lady. She asked for the paperwork to be in piles as listed on their website and she then checked through all of it while we stood there . She is very thorough , hence the reason she found our mistakes , but then that’s as far as we got . I am not sure what would happen next , I assume they then take it all off and scrutinise it further , before then letting you know . 
One thing I might add is , although it’s not a big issue as you can do it there , but to save time , make sure all paperwork that needs to be dated and signed is already done . 
i.e. the EX-01 , 790-052 and the National visa form , also stick (pritt stick) your photo to the this form , they do do it for you , but it saves time. 
You only need one passport photo , no others are needed .
Also definitely take copies of every page of your passport , as asked by someone on an earlier question . 

My suggestion to everyone , would be to have a few copies of everything , just to make sure .

I’m not sure how much people that you pay to do all of this for you , actually do , so belt and braces it to make sure . 

That’s as far as we got , but as I said earlier all the other paperwork was fine , she had checked the rest and it was in a pile and it was only the apostilles that she had issue with .


----------



## TWB86

ChrisyFiona said:


> Hi Tom we are new to the group and like you are waiting for our appointment. All our paperwork was done by a notary. She has informed us that the Consulate does not appear to be up to speed and seems to be taking much longer. We have hotels booked in July, our family due to visit in Spain in 3 weeks but because of the delays we can't go anywhere. We are literally just waiting for the appointment before we can get back to our normal life. Our plan was have the first appointment then back to Spain and then fly back for the second,hopefully to collect the visa. I would be interested to see how you get on in terms of timescales as it will probably give us an indication of our fate. All the best and good luck. Chris


Hi Chris,

I can certainly post again here when we get an appointment to give you idea of the processing time. Not knowing if they are going to eventually get back in touch to say come in next month or come in much much later makes it quite hard to get on with organising moving your whole life abroad, but there you go.


----------



## ChrisyFiona

Thank you that would be much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## ChrisyFiona

Hi Tom

Have you by any chance received a date for you NLV appointment, we are still waiting.

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## Brulee

Hi Andy
All our paperwork seemed to be good. The Spanish lady was very nice and checked it all. After that it was processed and then we had to go to the cashiers office in the same building and pay the fees. Now we have to wait between 15 to 30 days. And they will let us know if we have to supply any more Information.


----------



## TWB86

Brulee said:


> Hi Andy
> All our paperwork seemed to be good. The Spanish lady was very nice and checked it all. After that it was processed and then we had to go to the cashiers office in the same building and pay the fees. Now we have to wait between 15 to 30 days. And they will let us know if we have to supply any more Information.


Hi there,

Could I ask how long it took for the consulate to respond to your request for an appointment and arrange one?

thanks


----------



## Brulee

I hired a Spanish solicitor and they did all this for me. It took 3 weeks to get an appointment which was a week later. But I think she may have been in touch with them from the start of the process which was about 3 months ago. 
It was all made very easy for us. I dont think I would want to do it myself. I'm not very good at paperwork.


----------



## tomwins

Brulee said:


> I hired a Spanish solicitor and they did all this for me. It took 3 weeks to get an appointment which was a week later. But I think she may have been in touch with them from the start of the process which was about 3 months ago.
> It was all made very easy for us. I dont think I would want to do it myself. I'm not very good at paperwork.


Would you recommend the solicitor you used? How did you communicate (email, text, video conference...)? What all did they do for you?
Thanks


----------



## Brulee

Yes I would. They deal with clients in America as well. Everything is done by email. Then you print it off on a printer, sign it and then scan it back to them. They also arranged health insurance and translation costs. Both of which were very competitive. There reviews on Google are excellent. I was hesitant at first but soon realised I made the right choice. 
LEXIDY LAW BOUTIQUE BARCELONA SPAIN . Our lawyers name was Laura


----------



## TWB86

ChrisyFiona said:


> Thank you that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

We heard from the Spanish Consulate today, they offered us an appointment tomorrow afternoon! With barely 24hrs notice unfortunately we aren't able to make it so are trying to rearrange for the next few weeks but thought you might be interested anyway.

It's progress of a sort I guess...


----------



## ChrisyFiona

TWB86 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> We heard from the Spanish Consulate today, they offered us an appointment tomorrow afternoon! With barely 24hrs notice unfortunately we aren't able to make it so are trying to rearrange for the next few weeks but thought you might be interested anyway.
> 
> It's progress of a sort I guess...


----------



## ChrisyFiona

Hi Tom

How annoying but as you say progress of sorts. We are back in Spain now given up putting my life on hold waiting for an appointment. I'm now hoping my apartment is very late with at least some notice so we can get back. If not we will re book......you know life has to go on. Thanks for the update.

Chris


----------



## Isobel S

Hello,

I am applying for an Au Pair study visa. One of the requirements is for a medical certificate, however my GP will not sign the provided form. I have access to my medical transcripts, is this enough information or do i definitely need the medical certificate form signed? Otherwise i will have to pay £150 to go private.

Isobel


----------



## Brulee

Well we finally did it. Visa confirmation came through this morning.we had to send a lot of bank and pension documents but it all worked out well.


----------



## Ben H

TWB86 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thanks, that is helpful. I did chase them after a few weeks of no response and so far that doesn't seem to have helped. Based on your information about apostilles I will need to do a bit more work on my application before I have an appointment now anyway so I suppose its no bad thing in the end. Fortunately our sworn translator can also handle the apostille and they were excellent, turning our documents around within 24hrs so hopefully that can be sorted without too much difficulty.
> 
> Was there anything else to mention about the appointment, is it a sort of interview or just a document checking exercise?
> 
> Best
> 
> Tom


Hello Tom and everybody, this thread has been very helpful and I wish I'd found it sooner.

Question for Tom, which translator did you use (the one who could handle the apostille too).

Thanks
Ben


----------



## olushka

Hi all, 

I'm new here.

I wanted to ask if the Consulate will keep my passport while the application is being processed or will they give it back (when providing copies of all pages)?

Also, how long does it take for them to get back to the request for an appointment? And when they reply, when roughly the appointment can be?

Thanks,
Olga


----------



## MrsY

AndyB67 said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> I emailed them on the 18th of May , they wanted to make sure we had the right consulate for my area , so emailed me a couple of times and after confirmation that I indeed wanted London they emailed through about a week later for an appointment a month later , I.e the end of this week.
> 
> Although it doesn’t mention it , with the criteria they require in the email , I would add where you live and the correct Consulate info to it .
> 
> While I am here , the financial part is tricky and I am hoping I have enough for them , to prove my means.
> 
> they require bank statements or equivalent , showing your finances , on an original document and stamped . You cannot get a proper coloured printed statement from a bank , they are all black and white , so you will not get an original document , but they will stamp it (apart from hsbc) . But they will not stamp a statement you bring from home, as the bank classes that as an original document anyway . For info Santander and Barclays are very helpful, HSBC not helpful . I’ll let you know how I get on , but not sure what to do if they do not accept it .


Just an update on bank statements …… Barclays Banks do. It have colour printers in branches so can’t print on colour. They cannot print a statement (only recent transactions) and as advised in the above post they will not stamp your statements that you’ve received from Barclays in the post. They told me my only option was to print the statements from the machine in the branch as this has a certified stamp automatically printed on it.
NatWest also do not have colour printers and are only able to print recent transactions, however, they will stamp with a certified stamp and sign it.


----------



## Barriej

MrsY said:


> Just an update on bank statements …… Barclays Banks do. It have colour printers in branches so can’t print on colour. They cannot print a statement (only recent transactions) and as advised in the above post they will not stamp your statements that you’ve received from Barclays in the post. They told me my only option was to print the statements from the machine in the branch as this has a certified stamp automatically printed on it.
> NatWest also do not have colour printers and are only able to print recent transactions, however, they will stamp with a certified stamp and sign it.


And that is one of the differences between banks in the Uk and Spain (and other places).
If you ever need bank proof here, you just go in and they print off the statement and stamp it, sign it and give you a letter to prove you are account holder complete with your address and NIE (or passport number, DNI etc) (was one of the residency conditions before B day last year).

From memory Nationwide in the Uk will post you certified statements but you have to give your branch notice (I seem to remember needing some about 18 months ago)
And HSBC will provide statements but the only bit in colour is their logo.


----------



## Max Rigger

Most UK banks (and Nationwide) have the option to print your own statements at home on your home printer. Log in to your online statement and you'll find (somewhere) a print option.


----------



## Barriej

Max Rigger said:


> Most UK banks (and Nationwide) have the option to print your own statements at home on your home printer. Log in to your online statement and you'll find (somewhere) a print option.


But these are not accepted as they need the Banks official stamp applying and they need to print them in branch.
Ive had to supply statements for various reasons over the years in the UK and you are always asked for 'original' or branch printed and signed for.

Spain likes paperwork, but it all has to be official. We swapped bank accounts from Non res to Resident in July, I have a complete printout of the terms, when I asked if they could just be emailed to me, I was told that a signed copy (although electronically signed) would be sent to Santander head office in Madrid for them to keep on file. 
When I asked for the bank statements last year for our residency application, they printed two sets off for the same reasons, I was told that sometimes the Foreigners office actually makes checks to ensure the paperwork is correct.


----------



## James34

Myself and my wife, who is now pregnant (just to make things that bit harder) are looking to move out to the Valencia region from England around January (non lucrative visa, I’ll work remotely for a uk company). I’ve done my research but a lot to think about.
Is there anybody on here who has now completed the process? This thread has given me a flavour of the biggest issues.
Funnily enough I had to have something very similar for the medical checks to run abroad a few years ago. Luckily my Dr Surgery was helpful.
Be great to hear from people who’ve made it over from the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica

James34 said:


> Myself and my wife, who is now pregnant (just to make things that bit harder) are looking to move out to the Valencia region from England around January (non lucrative visa, I’ll work remotely for a uk company). I’ve done my research but a lot to think about.
> Is there anybody on here who has now completed the process? This thread has given me a flavour of the biggest issues.
> Funnily enough I had to have something very similar for the medical checks to run abroad a few years ago. Luckily my Dr Surgery was helpful.
> Be great to hear from people who’ve made it over from the UK.


The UK consulates aren't issuing NLVs for remote workers. Non-lucrative means that no work is permitted at all.

The government is however looking at creating a visa which would be suitable for you









Digital nomad visa for Spain?


https://www.immigrationspain.es/en/visa-for-digital-nomads/?fbclid=IwAR3vdP1rM11eLvF7sTr6qLtgcgsagjHD07kzO_F3eT2LIzLSRMOAUlGg1TY We have really good news! In a very short time, we will have a new law for startups in Spain, and with it, important changes within the immigration law. With this...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Meesh1989

AndyB67 said:


> Hi Marcus .
> Actually my wife and I are due to have our consulate meeting this Friday .
> I have all of the paperwork sorted now and with regards Notary and Apostille , the paperwork I have had these applied to are -
> The ACRO police record
> The marriage certificate
> The medical certificate
> 
> I’ll let you know how it all goes .



Hi All,
I noticed Andy mentioned getting his marriage certificate verified, has anyone else had to do this? I asked the Manchester consulate if we could apply on one visa and was told no so we are currently doing individual applications but our visa appointment is on the same day. The website seems to lack any decent information and the consulate have been so poor at replying to email.

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced health insurer? The quotes I’ve had seem pricy for my husband and I. Has everyone organised this and paid the year upfront or just a monthly DD?

I have my visa appoint on the 24th so hoping to get the insurance sorted asap go it can go off to the translator.

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Barriej

Meesh1989 said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced health insurer? The quotes I’ve had seem pricy for my husband and I. Has everyone organised this and paid the year upfront or just a monthly DD?
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle


The healthcare must be paid in full for the first year after that some companies allow monthly (but as almost all of them run from Jan to Dec) you will only pay pro rata. However unless you are able to apply for an S1 you will have to continue the private healthcare into the next year (2022) as you cannot apply for the Convenio until you have been a resident for a full year. 
Most of the larger companies will do a residency policy, but it has to be sin copay (no excess) and cover all current health issues.
We are with Aegon and pay €790 a year each (59 yr old) we had other quotes last year and they were all around the same.

The cost of the convenio is €60.00 a month for those under 65.


----------



## Meesh1989

Hi Barrie,

Thanks for the info, I'll have a look into it as that's a fair bit cheaper than the £2.5k quote for my husband and i (32 & 37). I'm a little skeptical paying it upfront on the off chance they don't grant us the visa but I guess we will just have to go for it.


----------



## Barriej

Meesh1989 said:


> Hi Barrie,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll have a look into it as that's a fair bit cheaper than the £2.5k quote for my husband and i (32 & 37). I'm a little skeptical paying it upfront on the off chance they don't grant us the visa but I guess we will just have to go for it.


Contact these people, they use some of the top suppliers and the paperwork can be supplied in both Spanish (for your visa) and in English (for you)

[email protected] 

I use them for my Classic car insurance but their quote last year for private healthcare was about €800 each (€1600 for the two of us)


----------



## Meesh1989

Amazing - thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Pete Davis

AndyB67 said:


> Hi Tom ,
> 
> that’s great , hopefully they have got the apostilles correct , as it’s not fun to get that far and to have your bubble burst when you think you’re on the home run in.
> I’m on the case with reorganising and hopefully the new paper work will be in place within the next week.
> With regards the process , we waited while the people on the previous appointment were checked and unfortunately they were in the same position as us , so it must happen fairly regularly . Then we were next and talked to by a lovely Spanish lady. She asked for the paperwork to be in piles as listed on their website and she then checked through all of it while we stood there . She is very thorough , hence the reason she found our mistakes , but then that’s as far as we got . I am not sure what would happen next , I assume they then take it all off and scrutinise it further , before then letting you know .
> One thing I might add is , although it’s not a big issue as you can do it there , but to save time , make sure all paperwork that needs to be dated and signed is already done .
> i.e. the EX-01 , 790-052 and the National visa form , also stick (pritt stick) your photo to the this form , they do do it for you , but it saves time.
> You only need one passport photo , no others are needed .
> Also definitely take copies of every page of your passport , as asked by someone on an earlier question .
> 
> My suggestion to everyone , would be to have a few copies of everything , just to make sure .
> 
> I’m not sure how much people that you pay to do all of this for you , actually do , so belt and braces it to make sure .
> 
> That’s as far as we got , but as I said earlier all the other paperwork was fine , she had checked the rest and it was in a pile and it was only the apostilles that she had issue with .



Hi Andy 
We are new to this forum and this thread has been very useful. We have had a lot of difficulty contacting the Spanish consulate in London we believe we have all the documentation done for a non lucrative visa for my wife but the documents are time sensitive and we dont know if the consulate has our email requests or not and we certainly dont know if we are going to get an appointment. We have sent 3 emails and all we got back was an automated email saying you cant apply for an appointment by phone or email??? Any advice on how we get a appointment would be most appreciated.

Pete


----------



## suki123

AndyB67 said:


> Hi there.
> I wonder if anyone can help.
> Since Brexit and now we are classed as a Third country , we have decided to move to our Spanish property permanently , I think it was the Covid situation that made us decide the time was right , but of course there is more paperwork now.
> 
> So I am in the throes of sorting the relevant documentation for myself and my wife , to then book an appointment at the Spanish Consulate in London , to apply for our Non Lucrative Visas, as that seems to be the path to take, as we both have decided to hang up our boots and relax .
> Rather than use and pay for an intermediary to do what's needed and after extensive research by myself (sitting at home in lock down) I have acquired all information to fill in paperwork and contact the relevant bodies that need to be involved ( Notary , Apostille, Translation ) to get all but a small part in place and ready to go.
> 
> Now on to the thing I am really struggling with , I cannot get the right information with regards the Medical certificate.
> I understand that I have to get a doctor to write and certify, by means of a signature and a stamp, that my wife and I are in general health and are not suffering from any contagious diseases.
> 
> (Great example of the letter on the Los Angeles Consulate web page)
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LOSANGELES/es/InformacionParaExtranjeros/Documents/Certificado Medico.pdf
> 
> It states on the consulate website page though , under their guide lines (number 7)
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/RES ES-EN.pdF
> 
> "This Consulate does not provide information about medical centres that issue this certificate. The applicant may contact any public or private medical centre duly accredited in the territory of the United Kingdom or Spain. Medical certificates issued in countries other than the United Kingdom or Spain will not be accepted"
> 
> But I have spoken to a few medical centres, that deal in visas and they stated that they are not recognised by the Spanish consulate ?
> Although it reads that any public or private medical centre accredited in the UK would be recognised .
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my question is this, if possible, is it okay for my own GP to sign and stamp a letter or in fact any UK GP either Public or Private to sign one. Or if this is not the case , does anyone on here know of a place in London my wife and I can get the medical done , that won't be too expensive and would be recognised by the Spanish Consulate in London ?
> I am aware this letter has to be Notarised and have an Apostille stamp on it afterwards .
> 
> I would hate to get a Medical certificate done , Notarised and Apostille stamped , then book an appointment , to find out they won't accept it.
> 
> Unfortunately the Spanish Consulate are not one of the easiest places to get any questions answered , you cannot speak to anyone on the phone and although I have had some answers given to me on an email , it is not a place where you can keep asking questions and expect to keep getting answers . It's not also something that can be easily googled.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated , as I said , I am one piece away from finishing the Jigsaw , after hours of doing it.
> We just need this final piece and then we can put in appointments for the application .
> Thank you for your time and any help


Yes, but you have to see your GP. He/She has your medical record. We already did this for our son and was OKed by the Spanish Consulate in the USA.


----------



## MrsY

Pete Davis said:


> Hi Andy
> We are new to this forum and this thread has been very useful. We have had a lot of difficulty contacting the Spanish consulate in London we believe we have all the documentation done for a non lucrative visa for my wife but the documents are time sensitive and we dont know if the consulate has our email requests or not and we certainly dont know if we are going to get an appointment. We have sent 3 emails and all we got back was an automated email saying you cant apply for an appointment by phone or email??? Any advice on how we get a appointment would be most appreciated.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete
We contacted the Spanish consulate on 25 June and have only received their standard auto response email. We have sent further emails to them, but only the same auto response has been received. Our documents are now out of date and we will need to obtain the gp letter/certificate and the Police ACRO test again and them translated and Apostilled again, which we are loathe to do again at the moment due to the cost and the fact we’ve not heard from the consulate.
There’s quite a few people in the same position unfortunately.


----------

